# Good conical OD



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Apologies in advance, I know this kind of thing gets posted a lot, just don't want to miss anything.

I currently use the ceado 37e as my on demand house grinder and the k10 for "guest" beans and decaf. I've noticed I get a much better (in my opinion) depth of flavour from the k10. Put that down to using different beans at first, but then tried the same beans in both and preferred the k10.

At the risk of opening the flat vs conical debate (PLEASE NO!), I'm thinking of getting an od conical to replace the ceado. The obvious option seems to be the e10, but wanted to see what people thought as there's a lot of misinformation on Google!

Size isn't a massive issue as it's not going under counter. Budget is under discussion but £1300 or so for the e10 is ok. Could go a bit higher if my head was turned .

Thanks in advance!

Anton


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Am going to ask a stupid question... your going to run the conical with a good weight of beans in it ?

On the compak market e10 .....caedo e92? Macap m7 ? Sometimes you see the odd Nino come up 2nd hand , or Kony .....look at price , function , and retention and see what you like


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the E10 paired with an R58, great combo in my eyes.

Once you get it set up with the doses, and run a couple of kg through it works as you want it to, fire it up, set your time, grind...

Clumping exists, but not excessively, more so with lighter beans, static also exists but again nothing to get worried about as the catcher on the bottom does its job, a little pastry brush or similar to clean up after each shot/session is easy enough.

No idea on retention, i just give it a quick manual blast every morning.

Get the small hopper as the large one is just obscene!


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah, always full hopper boots. Never heard of the Nino/Kony, so will look into that, thanks!


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks froggy. Foundry and BB both offer the small hopper, so would go for that


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Forgot to mention the full hopper bit, i am working down the beans in the hopper this morning/tomorrow morning and it really does jump around in terms of weight out, i have it set for 3.6 seconds which most of the time gives me 18g +/- 0.5g. With a near empty hopper this morning i got 20g out on the same timer button.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a Ceado E92 and love it. very easy to open and clean, great grind quality and depth of flavour. Possibly a little slower than the compak, but not a bad thing in my opinion....perhaps one to consider.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> I have a Ceado E92 and love it. very easy to open and clean, great grind quality and depth of flavour. Possibly a little slower than the compak, but not a bad thing in my opinion....perhaps one to consider.


Was a bit put off by the retention on the e92 dave, although honestly I don't know how it compares to the e10.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

anton78 said:


> Was a bit put off by the retention on the e92 dave, although honestly I don't know how it compares to the e10.


If you read my review, you will see there is a lot. In all honesty I don't see the e10 being much different, although it does spin faster which might help. People don't tend to want to take the top off the compaks, scoop out and weight the beans, probably because removing the top is such a ballache.

If your going to single does, but not on a continuous basis e.g. busy coffee shop, then retention is going to be a problem with any conical. A chap did mod an E92 very nicely for almost zero retention and no faffing about (unlike my mod), the only downside might be if his acrylic fill in pieces come loose from the sweep arms. The E37S spoils you a little, because it retains so little.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

bongo has a k10 pro barista, the dowered one for sale. If it is for occasional use, it is an absolute steal and I am stating here and now, for £500 you will not get a newer, better buy


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah, should've said. 4-6 doubles a day, all before 2pm. Minimum of fuss is ideal


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Might have a Nino available soon


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Might have a Nino available soon


I might be interested soon


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

anton78 said:


> I might be interested soon


will let you know soon enough


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmm, think I may have agreed to a Mythos too soon. Haha


----------

